# Start up grow room



## betelgeuse (Aug 9, 2011)

Ok so I'm looking to start up a grow room but would like to do it a few pieces at a time since money is limited yet I would like to get quality stuff. So I was wondering if I picked up 400 watt mh/hps ballast, bulbs, and a ventilated hood to start with would I have a problem with heat in a walk in closet just running a regular fan to move the heat around with the door open to my room also btw. I was hoping I could put off buying a vortex fan for a little while still is why I'm wondering.


----------



## kushflow (Aug 9, 2011)

hey thats tha best i got 3 400watt ballast bulbs great set up not 2 expensive and got my **** growing right


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 9, 2011)

betelgeuse said:
			
		

> Ok so I'm looking to start up a grow room but would like to do it a few pieces at a time since money is limited yet I would like to get quality stuff. So I was wondering if I picked up 400 watt mh/hps ballast, bulbs, and a ventilated hood to start with would I have a problem with heat in a walk in closet just running a regular fan to move the heat around with the door open to my room also btw. I was hoping I could put off buying a vortex fan for a little while still is why I'm wondering.



No.  Even if that would control the heat, which I do not believe it would, ventilation is for more than temperature control.  Plants need a continual supply of fresh air for proper photosynthesis.  Just moving the same stale air around will not work.  You need to exhaust out CO2 depleted air and bring in fresh air.  Most of us use an active exhaust (a fan pulls air out) and a passive inlet.  I like to exchange the air in my space 3-4 times a minute.  IMO, once a minute is the minimum you should consider.  A 400W is good for about 9 sq ft.  If your closet is larger, you should section an area that your light will adequately illuminate.


----------



## betelgeuse (Aug 10, 2011)

My closet is probably 4*5(20sq ft) so yes it's much larger. I figured that having a pair $15 20" fans moving air around to keep it cool will be adequate to keep the plants alive and growing when I'm leaving the closet door open which I had planned to do until I have a tent,vent fan, and carbon filter. 

I'm not looking to optimize growth just yet because I am building this little grow room in anticipation of actually putting some mj beans in the soil but, for now I'm just going to be growing house plants and maybe some tomato's under it to maybe get a feel for it until I get the whole rig up and going.

I hope that cleared up why I'm just curious about the temperature issue and not the amount of air getting to my plants just yet. So do you really not think that a couple fans moving the air around in the closet/room which all combined is probably a little above 120(sq feet)  with a window open to let in fresh air would not be enough to keep the temp within a couple degrees of the rest of the apartment?

Thanks for the input btw


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 10, 2011)

No.  I highly doubt that a couple of $15 fans will keep it cool--simply moving hot air around does not cool it.  And I am not talking about optimizing growth--I am talking about minimal needs for proper photosynthesis.  Your space needs to be made smaller to fit your light.  You generally do not need a filter until you get into flowering.  This is a purchase you could postpone until you needed it.

I don't understand growing house plants and tomatoes to "get a feel for it"?


----------



## Locked (Aug 10, 2011)

THG says it all the time and I agree....you are trying to grow a plant that goes for 300-400 dollars an ounce....it takes a bit of cash on the initial set up. Biggest expenses are going to be light and exhaust. 
A good inline fan will cost 100-130 bucks and will be worth it's weight in gold....jmo.


----------



## betelgeuse (Aug 10, 2011)

actually dispersing heat over a larger area than it initially occupies will cool off the area right under my light even if it does raise the temp of my room a couple of degrees it will prevent my closet from gaining an extra 10 degrees(the same thing as dilution). I will never be a grower who is trying to sell my stash I am doing this for my own personal pleasure. So I'm trying to build up to a solid set up but don't have enough cash to do it all at once so I'm getting the light set up first then down the road I plan on purchasing a tent and a vent fan when I come across the cash.


----------



## betelgeuse (Aug 10, 2011)

Well I guess I'll just give it a shot I shouldn't be trying to arguing haha . I was just curious since I didn't have the cash for a vent fan right now and that's not going to change no matter what advice anyone gives me.

I appreciate the input everyone.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 10, 2011)

Your ventilation is as important as your lighting...And if you do not get your room size down to what your light will accommodate, your yield is going to suffer.  

This is also quite different than dilution.  The air will continue to get hotter if it is not exhausted.  If you do not have a source of cool air and if there is nothing pulling cooler air into the room and no place for the hot air to go, there is simply no way that your space is going to be cooler than the ambient air.  Expect it to be probably 10 or more degrees above the temps in the adjacent room.


----------



## betelgeuse (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm aware that my ventilation is important but I can't grow plants under a vent fan and I don't have the cash to buy both at once. It's the exact same thing as dilution if you spead out the heat over a larger area the temperature will be lower than it would have been if it were in a smaller area obviously if you continue to add heat and none of it goes away then they heat will just build luckily my bedroom has a window.


----------

